# Why do you Love Orient Watches?



## Tigerwalker9

What is your favorite Orient watch? Why do you love Orient? PICS Please.


----------



## niles316

I don't love it. I just think they are fine watches priced reasonably. No favourites 'cos i only have 1..a Pepsi Mako..i suppose that could actually make it my favourite. To me,it's nice to have an Orient 'cos it's a WIS version of Seiko. What I mean is most people who wear a Seiko aren't watch enthusiasts but i guess a higher % of Orient owners love watches. U can disagree with me but this is my opinion.


----------



## Wachulookingat

I love Orient watches because in terms of accuracy, fit & finish, and quality, they are WAY more watch than you pay for..... Gotta love getting more for your money!!

Black Mako:










Blue Mako:










100M:









Even my cat loves Black Makos...


----------



## Tzimisces

Good quality for a good price. Many styles, colors, sizes. A sixty year history with hundreds if not thousands of different watches meaning a collector can be busy for life. Not well known in the US which gives them a certain exclusivity which is fun. Did I say different styles? Everthing from gaudy multi-colored TV models to refined, classic styles.

A quick pic of my current collection of Orients. Not pictured are my wifes two Orients. Sorry about the reflection on the middle one. I just moved and camera is still MIA. (The watch is the blue one, but I'd swear it is purple)


----------



## cheesebloke

I've owned my blue Mako XL for a month and it is off 2 seconds from when I first set it a month ago. That makes me happy.


----------



## Angelis

I love them for their fantastic designs, great movements, their history, and their affordability.


----------



## Tigerwalker9

niles316 said:


> I don't love it. I just think they are fine watches priced reasonably. No favourites 'cos i only have 1..a Pepsi Mako..i suppose that could actually make it my favourite. To me,it's nice to have an Orient 'cos it's a WIS version of Seiko. What I mean is most people who wear a Seiko aren't watch enthusiasts but i guess a higher % of Orient owners love watches. U can disagree with me but this is my opinion.


I don't understand what your getting at really. I don't feel like my "Why do you love Orient!" is a question that a SEIKO wearer would not ask.

I feel that Seiko is a WIS version of Rolex! My avatar is an Original OM you could say it is a WIS version of SEIKO too, IMO. The OM stands by itself theres alot of people who have very diverse collections which include the OM but they will not have another SEIKO in their collection.

One of my favorite posted collections is this guy who had like 5 Rolies and a SEIKO OM.

Then there are people who will own nothing but SEIKO. They will have oodles of them but can SMELL a fake Rolex a Kilometer away...Now thats WIS!


----------



## andriver

I can't say I love them but I do like them plenty. They are accurate, look nice and a great value.


----------



## niles316

Tigerwalker9 said:


> I don't understand what your getting at really. I don't feel like my "Why do you love Orient!" is a question that a SEIKO wearer would not ask.
> 
> I feel that Seiko is a WIS version of Rolex! My avatar is an Original OM you could say it is a WIS version of SEIKO too, IMO. The OM stands by itself theres alot of people who have very diverse collections which include the OM but they will not have another SEIKO in their collection.
> 
> One of my favorite posted collections is this guy who had like 5 Rolies and a SEIKO OM.
> 
> Then there are people who will own nothing but SEIKO. They will have oodles of them but can SMELL a fake Rolex a Kilometer away...Now thats WIS!


Now it's my turn to not understand u. Oh well.


----------



## graymadder

The title should be like and not love. My likes are mostly echoes of what has already been said. A great value for the money. They are not obvious knock-offs like other brands in the same price category. They make their movements and the company has great customer service. Orients have all the great features that your expensive watches have for the fraction of the cost. Since I was born to the wrong parents and have to work for my money I have to be careful of my finances. So Orient meets these requirements quite well. 
I spent $100 on the Mako and for the money and I can't find a better watch. I am really happy with it.

Now to go off topic.
I was reading the comments in this thread and noticed that a few people were using the term WIS. I wasn't familiar (watch n00b) with the term so I did a quick Google search that explained what WIS means.
You may have already seen/read this but I found it entertaining nonetheless.

Definitions of a Watch Idiot Savant (WIS) [6/98] - TimeZone


----------



## zumzum5150

I have the OrientStar GMT.. I love the watch more for its sentimental value. My first and only japanese girlfriend had moved back to Kyoto after her school visa had expired. A couple months later I recieve a parcel containing the watch.. Never heard of Orient until then... She's been good keeping time for the past 7yrs. Though Michiko and I have moved on and have our own family, we do still chat online and from time to time she'll ask how the watch is.... Other than this, I think Orient is good quality time pieice..


----------



## AD6MJ

Well I like them a lot. So far, I have two. Prior to these the "nicest" watch I owned was a solar atomic G-Shock. Very accurate, reliable and tough as nails but not much in the way of style. Kind of the Glock of watches. I wanted a blue Mako for my first. Orient USA was out of stock though. I wrote Joey and he said they would not be in until fall. I really wanted the Blue to be my first automatic. Then I stumbled across a nice quartz the LUG1500B picked it up with the 50% firsttimer code along with a free t-shirt. Then a couple weeks later the blue Mako showed up, so I ordered it with the 49% + free watch promo. I got a nice ladies quartz that I will give to my wife. I really like the LUG1500B and the Blue Mako. Both were outstanding values. And, so far, after 3 days the Mako has gained 10 seconds, outstanding! I would like to get a black 2er but I have heard they have been discontinued. So, an orange Mako will probably be my next Orient. Although, I have heard there is supposed to be a sapphire version of the 2er coming?


----------



## Tigerwalker9

I love the accuracy of my mako Its doing so well it is quite unbelievable.

I think without owning one yet the middle line timepieces and the Orient Star is when Orient is going to shine to me.

So far I like accuracy of my mako. Don't care for the crystal, too much glare and takes fingerprints like crazy.

Hate the fold over end links they need to add punch lugs too so it is easier to remove Bracelet.

Anyone out there that Knows of after market SELs I would love that.

Overall after scratching the living hell outta my watch messing with those End links I like the mako.

I plan on getting Planet Orient I think that watch will definitely make me love Orient!


----------



## X.R.

Love them! They're affordable beautiful watches, and bring me much joy. I doubt if the Rolex will bring me more than the Orient.


----------



## Tigerwalker9

zumzum5150 said:


> I have the OrientStar GMT.. I love the watch more for its sentimental value. My first and only japanese girlfriend had moved back to Kyoto after her school visa had expired. A couple months later I recieve a parcel containing the watch.. Never heard of Orient until then... She's been good keeping time for the past 7yrs. Though Michiko and I have moved on and have our own family, we do still chat online and from time to time she'll ask how the watch is.... Other than this, I think Orient is good quality time pieice..


This is a very nice looking timepiece and looks good to be seven years old. What kinda daily +/- secs are you getting on this watch. I was curious because of it's age.

I understand your sentimental value it's kinda cool when somebody of another nationality gets you a present. I dated a Russian exchange student and she gave me a Digital Russion to English translator and I gave her a West Virginia University Scarf. I just wish I still could talk to her she was nice girl.

Anyway nice Orient Star!


----------



## Tzimisces

Tigerwalker9 said:


> This is a very nice looking timepiece and looks good to be seven years old. What kinda daily +/- secs are you getting on this watch. I was curious because of it's age.
> 
> I understand your sentimental value it's kinda cool when somebody of another nationality gets you a present. I dated a Russian exchange student and she gave me a Digital Russion to English translator and I gave her a West Virginia University Scarf. I just wish I still could talk to her she was nice girl.
> 
> Anyway nice Orient Star!


 That is a nice looking watch, and an excellent, generous gift. :-!


----------



## WatchAdct

I LOVE my Orients for a few reasons.For automatics at such a low price, I'm always impressed by how accurate they are, especially the Makos. They really are made with great quality and a great price, a combination that I think is hard to come by. I've always had great experiences with their customer service & I love that they always have great sales!



Tigerwalker9 said:


> What is your favorite Orient watch? Why do you love Orient? PICS Please.


----------



## EagleRock

Tigerwalker9 said:


>


This and the other pics in this post have to be my favorites on WUS. Way to make a Pepsi Mako seem really patriotic. They're the pics that made me really consider getting one of these.


----------



## j stuff

I would say value. More expensive watches have left my hand but the mako stays


----------



## orientwatchusa

Glad to hear it! 



j stuff said:


> I would say value. More expensive watches have left my hand but the mako stays


----------



## jradetzky

Orient was the first watch brand I heard of because my mom owned two 1970s' Orients when I was a toddler, and so to me Orient = watch. My first new watch was an Orient 3 star in 1990, which unfortunately, stopped working in 1992. From 1992 to 2001 I wore a Citizen Eagle that started to gain too many minutes a day in 2007, and from 2001 to 2010 a vintage Tissot Multimillionaire automatic that died last summer. From October 2010 to date I have been wearing a beautiful new generation Orient 3 star (EM72-CO CA) that I bought on a trip to Dubai at Deira City Center Shopping Mall (price 230 dirhams = 62.61 USD). Here are the pictures:





































Unfortunately, all my past watches are at my parents' house back in Mexico.


----------



## Highlander123

Who else makes a well built, handsome (Mako) mechanical watch which runs within COSC Chronometer specs, for $100???

P.S. I don't expect an answer.


----------



## Chromejob

Highlander123 said:


> Who else makes a well built, handsome (Mako) mechanical watch which runs within COSC Chronometer specs, for $100???
> 
> P.S. I don't expect an answer.


Well, *Seiko *if you shop around.


----------



## tallguy

Chromejob said:


> Well, *Seiko *if you shop around.


I've been at this wis thing for quite some time, and after receiving my black mako I have to say that even at gray market, the seiko equivalent (if there is such a thing) is at least 50-100% more. (good luck finding anything with a 7s26 running accurately out of the box) And I've owned everything from seiko to rolex and a lot of "in between". Orient=value for sure
*







*

*







*





*







*


*







*


----------



## skywatch

OK, So I'll post some pictures to show why I love Orient watches. When I look closely at them, I see excellent attention to detail, balanced and subtle design choices, well appointed guilloche and lume. When I check the time against calibration sources, they are within 10 sec/day or better - surpassing my other mechanicals, including Swiss. My Seiko mechanicals are usually 20-40 sec fast until I can regulate them. The Orients are rock solid. Big fan.


----------



## Highlander123

Chromejob said:


> Well, *Seiko *if you shop around.


Sure, you can "find" a Seiko 5 for less than $100, but a diver capable watch with the quality of the Mako? I've owned several Seiko's with the excellent 7S26 movement, but have NEVER seen COSC accuracy out of the box in any of them. At best + or - 15 seconds per day.


----------



## Milanche78

I like their affordable prices.


----------



## NickDolin

Not much to add that hasn't already been said but....

1. Most accurate mech. watches "out of the box" in my own experiences. Like has been said...of my 7s*6 watches, none have been better than about +-15-25 seconds a day. Out of the 4-5 Orient's I've owned, none have been worse than 8-10 seconds with the average being about 6 or better off a day. 
2. Price, similar features to Seiko for a nice G-Shock price in some cases.
3. Not always a huge fan of their designs, but some are very nice.


----------



## orientwatchusa

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## verheeckg1

For some reason I am getting an error message when attempting to upload images...anyhow...

Just received my first Orient in the mail today. Initially, I was impressed with the bracelet. It has a fine looking finish to it and seems to be quality made. The dial is top notch, exceptional looking in the sunlight. The watch has been functioning beautifully since I've taken it out of the box. I am very impressed with Orient, and this should not be my last purchase from them.


----------



## dspencer

jradetzky said:


> Orient was the first watch brand I heard of because my mom owned two 1970s' Orients when I was a toddler, and so to me Orient = watch. My first new watch was an Orient 3 star in 1990, which unfortunately, stopped working in 1992. From 1992 to 2001 I wore a Citizen Eagle that started to gain too many minutes a day in 2007, and from 2001 to 2010 a vintage Tissot Multimillionaire automatic that died last summer. From October 2010 to date I have been wearing a beautiful new generation Orient 3 star (EM72-CO CA) that I bought on a trip to Dubai at Deira City Center Shopping Mall (price 230 dirhams = 62.61 USD). Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, all my past watches are at my parents' house back in Mexico.


If you want to let that tissot go let me know. I would love to have it.


----------



## kndy

If anything, before buying one, I was doing a lot of reading through WUS and overtime, the positive feedback from many of you led to my first purchase and now I look forward to buying more.


----------



## Chromejob

kndy said:


> ...


Excellent taste all over this image.  Now I wonder, pure fantasy speculation, what Orient would Mifune wear in, say HIGH AND LOW ... or in STRAY DOG?


----------



## mhuynh10

Great bang for the buck


----------



## andrewH

I like the design, nicely build, accurate movement, and certainly worth more than the asking price. It's hard to combine all those factors into a single product.
Here's my first Orient... gave it to my dad









Here's my second purchase... an awesome diver had they weren't too stingy on the lume









I missed my first Orient and it was no longer available, so I bought this one









My latest Orient watch and my first watch in 2011 is a sporty one. A limited edition watch that cost 200 bucks and some change. What a value!


----------



## orientwatchusa

Thanks for all these posts and pictures. It's great to hear feedback from you guys!


----------



## biomed

Orient watches are a tremendous value. I am a big fan of mechanical watches, but am on a budget. I am impressed with the Orients I own so far. I just recieved these last week.









Mike


----------



## powerstall

Best bang for the buck!


----------



## Bree

andrewH said:


> I like the design, nicely build, accurate movement, and certainly worth more than the asking price. It's hard to combine all those factors into a single product.
> Here's my first Orient... gave it to my dad


Hey Andrew, I purchased this recently(I think it's the same model), if you like I can send you the link to the site.


----------



## typericey

Before I discovered Orient, my idea of a great value watch was a Swatch. For $127 you get a Swiss Made watch with a Quartz ETA movement on a plastic case, plastic "crystal" and 30M water resist. I recently got a Mako for $100: Steel, 200M WR, screw in crowns, mineral crystal, Japan made auto mov't, great lume, etc. etc. The Mako simply makes other watches look like highway robberies!

And there's something about an Orient that's charming. They're designs are typically retro-y and eccentric, somewhat like Russian or Chinese watches.

But some Orient watches like the Orient Star ones are priced pretty steep at ~$500. I've never seen one in person so I'm wondering if they're worth it.


----------



## anzac1957

typericey said:


> Before I discovered Orient, my idea of a great value watch was a Swatch. For $127 you get a Swiss Made watch with a Quartz ETA movement on a plastic case, plastic "crystal" and 30M water resist. I recently got a Mako for $100: Steel, 200M WR, screw in crowns, mineral crystal, Japan made auto mov't, great lume, etc. etc. The Mako simply makes other watches look like highway robberies!
> 
> And there's something about an Orient that's charming. They're designs are typically retro-y and eccentric, somewhat like Russian or Chinese watches.
> 
> But some Orient watches like the Orient Star ones are priced pretty steep at ~$500. I've never seen one in person so I'm wondering if they're worth it.


I agree.. Great quality for the money.. As for Orient Star.. They are a big step up from the satandard Orient IMHO.. Here is one that I really enjoy wearing.. It is automatic with handwinding and hacking..










Cheers


----------



## bedlam

typericey said:


> But some Orient watches like the Orient Star ones are priced pretty steep at ~$500. I've never seen one in person so I'm wondering if they're worth it.


Worth every penny


----------



## ongandy86

Good quality, low price. Also they have really beautiful models which other companies of the same tier wouldn't ever have. I own two as of now, one retired last year, another one just bought this week replacing my bad Swatch auto!

Btw I heard Swatch can't be opened for repair is that true? Bec my Swatch auto got really slow like delayed time.


----------



## Will_f

If I had answered this question before having my eyes opened by WUS, I would have said quality. Now I would say value. Main reason for the shift is that Orient was the first watch I purchased that truly impressed me with it's attention to detail, excellent construction, and excellent accuracy. Now that I own a few higher quality watches, I'm still impressed, but I can see some of the trade-offs. Would I buy another Orient? Absolutely. Only now it would be an Orient Star.


----------



## anzac1957

This is one of the first Orients that I bought. I got this one while on holiday in Hong Kong. Unfortunately, after I bought it I found that it wasn't winding properly. So began my contact with Orient service. I looked up the agent in Hong Kong on the warranty card, caught the rapid rail to the district, walked the streets to find the address (and it was very hot) and went into the office. There I was greeted by the manager, Douglas. No trouble, please take a seat in here while we fix it. Then along comes a tray with coffee, tea and biscuits. Douglas soon joins us while we wait and we talk about Orients. He gets me a copy of the latest Orient catalogue. My watch is fixed and I leave there feeling like this company has really looked after me as an individual. Can't ask for better than that. On top of this, Douglas was the guy who had organised an Orient World Time to be available for me at a shop near my hotel for me to collect when I arrived in Hong Kong. You can probably now see why I am an avid Orient supporter.










I really like the way the dial changes depending on lighting..


----------



## Will_f

anzac1957 said:


> This is one of the first Orients that I bought. I got this one while on holiday in Hong Kong. Unfortunately, after I bought it I found that it wasn't winding properly. So began my contact with Orient service. I looked up the agent in Hong Kong on the warranty card, caught the rapid rail to the district, walked the streets to find the address (and it was very hot) and went into the office. There I was greeted by the manager, Douglas. No trouble, please take a seat in here while we fix it. Then along comes a tray with coffee, tea and biscuits. Douglas soon joins us while we wait and we talk about Orients. He gets me a copy of the latest Orient catalogue. My watch is fixed and I leave there feeling like this company has really looked after me as an individual. Can't ask for better than that. On top of this, Douglas was the guy who had organised an Orient World Time to be available for me at a shop near my hotel for me to collect when I arrived in Hong Kong. You can probably now see why I am an avid Orient supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the way the dial changes depending on lighting..


Wow. Are you listening Orient Watch USA?

Will


----------



## Milanche78

Will_f said:


> Would I buy another Orient? Absolutely. Only now it would be an Orient Star.


Well, my first Orient was Orient star, so I would not take a step back to "plain" Orients, except for Orient World Time.


----------



## bedlam

Wearing my new Orient Ray today


----------



## FelixYHM

Hi

I'm thinking of getting the latest Orient Classic GMT DJ02002B at around USD400, do you think it is at the right price?


----------



## tx-wheels

Rugged, reliable quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## Will_f

FelixYHM said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the latest Orient Classic GMT DJ02002B at around USD400, do you think it is at the right price?


I believe it's a great price.

Will


----------



## cbaytan

*Power Reserve Made the Trick*

To be honest it is the power reserve (PR) made the trick for my return to mechanical watches after a long period of nonsense quartz era. Because, any mechanical watch without power reserve always giving me creeps. When I awakened Orient solved the affordable PR problem, I've immediately purchased two of'em.
Not to mention high accuracy, high quality and great design of Orient. Watches I've mentioned are: (Photos not mine)


----------



## FelixYHM

*Re: Power Reserve Made the Trick*

Best value for money Automatic watch you can find.


----------



## Marrin

Most manufacturers make beautiful photos, and in real life you get dissapointed!
With Orient, their photos are so bad that a watch is always SO MUCH BETTER in real life!!

:-d


----------



## Niltusk

I've loved every Orient I've ever owned and they've all had good wrist time before I flipped them, but my all time favorite was my Black Beast. Unfortunately, everything I've owned has been black faced, so next time around whatever I pick up is definitely going to have some color to it. b-)


----------



## ewanqbl

I love the fact that they feel really solid and exclusive. After getting my 1st Orient Automatic Watch I was impressed by it. Looks so good, feels right.
I've always wanted an automatic watch, and now that I have it, I am very happy!


----------



## FelixYHM

Hi

Anyone can advise me about buying from this site - www.orientuhren.de orient automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep

Is this online site as good as Automatic Watches | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Mot524

1) Great reputation on watch sites for quality and accuracy
2) Great company "pedigree": in-house design, engineering, and manufacturing
3) Exclusive/unique/novel -- not many people have heard of Orient (especially in the US) and I can't recall ever seeing one being worn "in the wild"
4) The just plain make a good watch. Mine is automatic, decorated (Tokyo stripes), 316L, sapphire, display caseback, solid links, and runs 4 or 5 seconds fast/day. What else do you want in a watch? Never mind that it was only $200.

I would love a "high end" Swiss watch like a TAG, Omega, or more expensive. But those companies usually take a movement that costs $150 wholesale (ETA 2824) and sell it in a $2000+ watch. At that point you're not paying for the watch anymore--you're paying for exclusivity, and for Leonardo DiCaprio to advertise it, and for the vagaries of the Swiss franc vs. dollar exchange rate. Plus you're supposed to get it serviced it every 5 years for maybe $200 each time, or more likely get it fixed when it breaks every 10-15 years for a much higher price.

Also, I would expect my Orient movement to be more durable and last longer than an ETA 2824 anyway, since it's a simpler movement and runs at less BPM.


----------



## anzac1957

Duplicate post.. please disregard..


----------



## wsu

FelixYHM said:


> Hi
> Anyone can advise me about buying from this site - www.orientuhren.de orient automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep


Check also site www.schoeneuhren.de • Orient Uhren Onlineshop - Seiko Citizen - prices almost the same as in orientuhren, but you have to communicate in German. I bought once there - no problems.


----------



## hotriverstone

Love everything about this. Fantastic value, slightly nonconformist, robust performance in the field, comfortable, has a certain oriental mystique


----------



## JohnP33

The quality you get for the price is amazing to me. I have only owned my blue Mako for a couple weeks now but it was my first mechanical watch! I have since ordered a SeaGull Dragon King, and am on the list for the new limited edition Raven diver being made now. 

This site is draining my bank account quickly. Than God for quality affordable watches like those by Orient.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flitz40

I'll be so bold as saying an Orient watch is as high quality as a high end Swiss watch. Yeah I said it. They have in house movements that last a long long time. What an Orient watch is missing is the Swiss made emblem under the 6. So now you know how Mich of a mark up a Swiss watch has. I love Orient!!


----------



## tankbustaz

orient is nice and affordable in-house movement, best value for money!


----------



## Rxlando21

zumzum5150 said:


> I have the OrientStar GMT.. I love the watch more for its sentimental value. My first and only japanese girlfriend had moved back to Kyoto after her school visa had expired. A couple months later I recieve a parcel containing the watch.. Never heard of Orient until then... She's been good keeping time for the past 7yrs. Though Michiko and I have moved on and have our own family, we do still chat online and from time to time she'll ask how the watch is.... Other than this, I think Orient is good quality time pieice..


Now that is a serious watch story. Watch looks great!


----------



## subaru123

Just got to know this brand recently and fell in love with its affordability and classic designs.
here's a contest to win the Orient Mako for those living in Singapore.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06631893.32483.159267030840701&type=1&theater


----------

